# laser fun.. again!



## NewLondon88 (Aug 14, 2011)

these are the things I make when I should be doing something productive.
A couple of clocks.. one needs hands, the other needs the frame and clock.
and a couple of stands I was trying out. Not sure about the stands, they
limit the pen length to 5". And I wish I could hide the stand part better.
Still working on it..


----------



## PR_Princess (Aug 14, 2011)

Charlie those are coool!!!   I really love those clocks!!  LOL Now more reasons for me to be jealous!!! :tongue::curse::biggrin:

On the pen stands ...What if you played with image of the moon man so that it WAS the pen holder? (I.E. the bridge of his nose could cradle one pen, the lip another, his chin maybe a third?) Then maybe you wouldn't need the clear holder at all?? 

Just a thought!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Aug 14, 2011)

PR_Princess said:


> Charlie those are coool!!!   I really love those clocks!!  LOL Now more reasons for me to be jealous!!! :tongue::curse::biggrin:
> 
> On the pen stands ...What if you played with image of the moon man so that it WAS the pen holder? (I.E. the bridge of his nose could cradle one pen, the lip another, his chin maybe a third?) Then maybe you wouldn't need the clear holder at all??
> Just a thought!



I thought the same thing.. and tried playing around with it, but didn't find
a way to do it that didn't involve a ski slope for a nose..


----------



## el_d (Aug 14, 2011)

Really cool work Laser Charlie.....


----------



## JeffT (Aug 14, 2011)

If it's a ski slope for a nose, just make him look like Bob Hope!


----------



## kludge77 (Aug 14, 2011)

Trekker? Or did a client request the Enterprise clock? Either way, really cool!


----------



## Finatic (Aug 14, 2011)

Good stuff Charlie. I like the clock on the right. The figures look ghostly!


----------



## thewishman (Aug 14, 2011)

Love the moon stand! The Enterprise clock is way cool!


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 14, 2011)

Very nice work Charlie! You're having more fun than me:biggrin: That moon is a match for my tattoo. I like the clear one. The wood clock is REALLY cool. Thanks for sharing your work with us. Look forward to seeing more of this.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Aug 14, 2011)

not a die hard trekker, but I enjoy it. One of the cast members put a photo on 
her FB page and I snagged it and engraved it on plywood. The other clock was
made up in photoshop.. just kept adding numbers, rotating them and building
it out from the center. Then it was cut out of 1/8" baltic birch ply and put on 
a masonite backing. Might try it on a mirror back, not sure. It might need a little
something to at least show the hours..


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 15, 2011)

Beautiful work Charlie. When I load my software it still turns my braint to mush and I end up cowering in the corner sucking my thumb


----------



## bluwolf (Aug 15, 2011)

Very cool stuff Charlie. I'm always amazed at people who program this kinda stuff.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Aug 15, 2011)

thanks! .. not as difficult as it seems at first. Best way is to start with 
someone else's work and then go backwards to see what they did.. or
just make slight alterations to it yourself. That way you start to get the
feel of it. Besides.. if you screw up a file, just delete it. (but I still cower
in fear with Corel..) :tongue:


----------



## NewLondon88 (Aug 15, 2011)

and a few other goodies.. tried out some scroll saw patterns


----------



## sbell111 (Aug 16, 2011)

Regarding the moon man, starting from the version with the black moon man and the clear pen 'steps', what if you eliminated the outline square and the front of the circle (with the star).  Then you could play with the size of the moon man in relation to the 'steps' and perhaps rotate the moon man just a bit more.  Then the moon man would be book-ending the pen rack, but would allow longer pens.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Aug 16, 2011)

sbell111 said:


> Regarding the moon man, starting from the version with the black moon man and the clear pen 'steps', what if you eliminated the outline square and the front of the circle (with the star).  Then you could play with the size of the moon man in relation to the 'steps' and perhaps rotate the moon man just a bit more.  Then the moon man would be book-ending the pen rack, but would allow longer pens.



I tried that too, but i didn't spend a lot of time on it. Partly because the
different pen diameters might look awkward with larger or smaller openings,
but it was in between several other projects and I didn't really get anywhere
at the time. Might need to revisit that one..


----------



## PR_Princess (Aug 16, 2011)

NewLondon88 said:


> sbell111 said:
> 
> 
> > Regarding the moon man, starting from the version with the black moon man and the clear pen 'steps', what if you eliminated the outline square and the front of the circle (with the star).  *Then you could play with the size of the moon man in relation to the 'steps' and perhaps rotate the moon man just a bit more.  Then the moon man would be book-ending the pen rack, but would allow longer pens.*
> ...



Yes!

But if you still don't like that as a look, there are other images that you could incorporate into being holder/ends as well. Not only mythological, but geometric,  art nouveau, maybe even some nature scenes ....oh and don't forget the themed professional stuff (legal scales etc)!! 

Ha! Aren't you glad for all the extra work we just made for you? :tongue:


Edit in : Dibs on the first Trekkie one!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Aug 16, 2011)

PR_Princess said:


> But if you still don't like that as a look, there are other images that you could incorporate into being holder/ends as well. Not only mythological, but geometric,  art nouveau, maybe even some nature scenes ....oh and don't forget the themed professional stuff (legal scales etc)!!
> Ha! Aren't you glad for all the extra work we just made for you? :tongue:



OH, there's tons.. I just have to figure out how to make them workable
for pen stands, and keep in mind who might like them (or not)



PR_Princess said:


> Edit in : Dibs on the first Trekkie one!



LOL .. I'll make you a Rock, Paper, Phaser :tongue:


----------

